# strobonar futuramic



## snapppy6 (Aug 31, 2011)

Can you use a 1950's strobonar futuramic 65c with a canon rebel digital sir. I know the vivitar 283 made in the 70's 80's and later 90's 
 can burn out the digital slr's. But the strobonar was made in the 50's and were made for slower film then what was made in the 70's 80's and 90's.... snapppy6


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 31, 2011)

No idea but I moved your post to a more appropriate thread. Hopefully someone will be able to help you on this issue.


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 31, 2011)

You have to pay attention to the voltage ratings for your particular camera and the strobe. As long as the voltage rating for the camera's hotshoe (find in the manual or online) is > the rating for the strobe, you are good. I use a Vivitar 285HV on my D300s and I was paranoid as hell about putting it on the camera when I first got it. Checked out all the voltage parameters, got over my paranoia, and now I'm using an older heavy duty flash on my camera with no problems.


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2011)

There is an online source that has a list of the output voltage of old flash units.

I don't have time to locate it for you, you'll have to do it yourself. FWIW, I use Bing more than I use Google.


----------



## Patrice (Aug 31, 2011)

This might the list Keith is thinking about. 

Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages


Unfortunately Strobonar is not listed.


Edit: Seems that flash was made by Honeywell. Here is a link with a lot of information. 


Honeywell auto Strobonar 65c, 460, 480,600, 660,, 700, 770, 800, 882 instruction manual, user manual, free instruction manual, pdf manuals




Wein make a small hot shoe mount flash voltage isolator (Safe Sync), check with B&H or Adorama.


----------



## Ron G (Sep 1, 2011)

You can measure the voltage at the hot shoe on the flash after
it has charged to determine the voltage.Ron G


----------

